# 1 lb bellies



## chefmjg (Aug 19, 2012)

Local farmers market has frozen bellies I believe they are a pound each with two in a pack. Was wondering what is the normal weight that people smoke bellies or is this to small


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 19, 2012)

You can do any size Belly but as pieces get smaller it's a bit more of a challenge to measure the cure out. 1Lb pieces are still easily done. The last belly I did was 8Lbs cut in 4...JJ


----------



## desertlites (Aug 19, 2012)

there also great if you want to try different flavors.


----------

